# Ok i need your help...



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I made my own center console... And while I'm in the process of doing yearly maint on my truck the console is out. So here I am... Take a peek at my pics, and tell me how HOW to fix the shortfalls!


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

The short piece is in the front.. But it closes, and leaves a crappy lip where the two meet


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's a few more


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Cut a bevel on the pieces where they meet. Front piece drops over the back piece.

Tom


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Still on the Chantix??


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

oh yeah, put a block inside so you can attach a piano hinge in the right location to fit the lids


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

There is a bevel, maybe take another 1/8" off?





TimelessQuality said:


> Still on the Chantix??


:thumbsup:

Team chantix baby! :clap:

Smoke free for 24 days and counting...!


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Take another 1/8". 

I was able to just quite after 40 years of smoking. Youngest daughter asked me to, I said I would, the one I put out before she asked was the last cigarette I had. That was 3 years ago, she asked hoping I'd be around to walk her down the isle. Over the weekend her future ex-husband asked me if it was ok if he asks her. I think she said yes. 

Tom


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> oh yeah, put a block inside so you can attach a piano hinge in the right location to fit the lids


you can use a piece of a roton hinge, it is large enough to fill the gap, and strong.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

You need more polyurethane on everything! 

It looks functional to me. Depends on what you use it for. I eventually glued some non stick drawer liner to the top of mine to stop crap from sliding off. It mainly gets used to hold paperwork so the inner compartment has dividers.


For the misalignment: You could glue a couple of short blocks of quarter round to the underside of the lid. If you put them in the right spot they'll help guide it to shut so it looks pretty. (er)


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm kind of confused by what I'm seeing.

It looks like you have a lid covering the 2 cup holders? A more functional design would have them exposed all the time I think. Only have a lid for the back half that holds whatever.

Also, do you have a drawer sitting in the main compartment side ways? It looks like all your papers are falling out. Instead why not put in some pieces of 1/4" plywood as dividers , kinda like a filing cabinet. Or an easier fix, buy some sort of divider/paper holder at Office Depot that's made for a desk and put it in there.

Functionality is more important than looks, but you need to establish what you need out of your counsel. Design around that and encase it.

As far as looking nice, birch plywood, say 1/4" - 1/2" sanded down and stained would look nice. I made a box that sits in the back of my truck out of 1/2" ply and only used wood glue and a trim gun. No backer blocks in the corners and it holds up tough for my tools. So the same method would work well enough for a console holding papers, ect.

Constructing it that way will lighten the weight and give you more room on the inside to work with. Just glue the edges and face nail to the other pieces.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep, looks like a painter built it.:shifty:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I know what I would do.

How about you Kent :laughing:


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this what your attempting to copy?

You could buy one for $110. Of course it would not make for an interesting thread.

I'm guessing Leo's and Kent's would be be out of walnut or cherry with an inlaid maple band. Dovetailed joints, hand cut of course, soft close hinges and a secret hidden compartment for those stray dollar bills.

Kudos to Carr for venturing out of his comfort zone. What polyurethane did you use? I need to buy stock in that company.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Easy. The cup holders are way too small for the coffee cups!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

That there is some fine boardbutchery.

Basswood posted a project some time back, I think it was a desk made for the Kaiser or the Unterkaiser.

I would rank your project right up there with that thing.

I would replace the hinge with two replacement soles for shoes.

If anyone gives you a hard time about it, just tell them anything which has to pass the DOT inspection has to meet some very exacting standards. It has to be engineered, then re-engineered.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Pearce Services said:


> you can use a piece of a roton hinge, it is large enough to fill the gap, and strong.


Had to google that one.... way cool! Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

took a lot of guts to post that..i for one salute you:bangin:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Well.... 

Lets see....

Ummm.....

I dunno ahhh....

Yeah, I got nothing :laughing:


----------

